

Ask HN: I want to build a store that prints 3D printed furniture. - lowglow

I&#x27;d like to see what I get to build, customize it, and watch it being shaped. I think that would be a cool experience.<p>Thoughts?
======
lutusp
A 3D printer large enough to make furniture parts isn't likely to be available
for less than a fortune, at least not in the near term. A decade from now,
this business plan is more plausible.

Link:
[http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-12/objet1000-c...](http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-12/objet1000-can-3-d-print-
entire-bicycle-frame)

Quote: "... has a build volume of roughly 40 inches by 31 inches by 20 inches,
far larger than the print area of even the most generous desktop 3-D printers.
Then again, as you can see in the video above, the Objet1000 is no desktop
printer. At $800,000, it doesn’t retail quite like a Makerbot either."

~~~
lowglow
Wasn't this the same popular belief about rockets before someone tried to
prove the people wrong?

------
shiftpgdn
3d print or CNC? Most furniture is CNC built these days unless it's an ultra
1-off craftsman piece. It's pretty neat what CNC machines can do on wood.
Example:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxq3piGChg4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxq3piGChg4)

~~~
lowglow
3D Printed. I think being able to watch your own furniture be built from the
ground up would be pretty cool.

